# TiVo iPad app



## AndyW

I have a US iTunes account (as well as my UK one) and have downloaded the TiVo app to my iPad (even though I haven't got my new TiVo yet, or even had the blimmin call!).
Seems like it scans for TiVos on the wifi network, then tries to get you to log in with a TiVo.com email address and password (from the US).
Course, I can't do any of that, but if anyone with a VM TiVo, and an iPad, and a US iTunes account wants to give it a try...


----------



## laurence

Did I read somewhere that we were due to get that here at some point?
Hope not, as I'll have to find the cash to buy an ipad too


----------



## Pine Cladding

Hope we do get it. I've been saving every penny, mortgaged the house, sold the cat and been very helpful around the house ever since it was announced, just so I can put a down payment on an iPad


----------



## jonphil

Its the only reason to get a ipad  but then I saw the price.
I hope a smaller version comes out for the ipod and android devices.
The main feature for me is the remote record.


----------



## jonphil

Its the only reason to get a ipad  but then I saw the price.
I hope a smaller version comes out for the ipod and android devices.
The main feature for me is the remote record.


----------



## cwaring

jonphil said:


> The main feature for me is the remote record.


Which can be done via any phone with even basic internet access. It's all done through http://tv.virginmedia.com/


----------



## jonphil

Have you tried to use the guide on a mobile phone though 
An app would be much better than trying to use the site which is better designed for a desktop PC. Unless my phone is trying to be clever and load the full version instead of a mobile site.


----------



## Major dude

AndyW said:


> Seems like it scans for TiVos on the wifi network


Thinking ahead....

When the TiVo app is launched over here, would it be worth having two VM TiVos and streaming recorded programmes on one to the other.
I seem to have read that the TiVo premiere can only stream TiVo recorded content to another TiVo. Presumably you would only need one hooked up to Virgin. Then again I may be talking rubbish.

Is the new VM TiVo wireless or does it need a cable to link it to your home network?

If so for the discounted price of £149 it might be worth getting a second VM TiVo now so I can have one downstairs and one in the bedroom.


----------



## cwaring

jonphil said:


> Have you tried to use the guide on a mobile phone though


Actually, no.


> An app would be much better than trying to use the site which is better designed for a desktop PC.


A fair point. I was only saying that it's available 


> Unless my phone is trying to be clever and load the full version instead of a mobile site.


Don't think there's a mobile-specific version. Something to suggest to them, perhaps?


----------



## jonphil

Will do, I think I posted on the VM forum about the guide would be better if they had a version better designed for small mobile phone screens.
When I'm at work or away from home is when I would want to use it the most.


----------



## okonski_uk

No need to register on US iTunes, the Tivo Ipad App is not area-specific - but of course, whether it will work with VM is a different ballgame!


----------



## mikerr

Its not showing up in app store for me - so it must only be for US accounts.


----------



## uksurfing72

mikerr said:


> Its not showing up in app store for me - so it must only be for US accounts.


To create a US itunes account: boot up itunes on the computer you use to sync device (ipad?). registrar on the US itunes store .. when it asks you for a payment type click none or no credit card. It will ask for a zip code. 90210? or 10036 midtown Manhattan maybe less obvious.

Good Luck


----------



## mikerr

Well that worked (I'm now in NY according to my US account),
and I have the ipad app - but no VM TiVo until the 15th...


----------



## Major dude

mikerr said:


> Well that worked (I'm now in NY according to my US account),
> and I have the ipad app - but no VM TiVo until the 15th...


How did you pay?


----------



## frobozz

Major dude said:


> How did you pay?


It's free


----------



## uksurfing72

Major dude said:


> How did you pay?


That ap is free.


----------



## Major dude

mikerr said:


> Well that worked (I'm now in NY according to my US account),
> and I have the ipad app - but no VM TiVo until the 15th...


I cannot get passed the provide a payment method page?


----------



## uksurfing72

In the options for payment you can choose no credit card. This is from memory.


----------



## Major dude

uksurfing72 said:


> In the options for payment you can choose no credit card. This is from memory.


I can only see a paypal or discovery card option other than credit cards?


----------



## mikerr

There was an option for "none" when I did it...


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

cwaring said:


> Don't think there's a mobile-specific version. Something to suggest to them, perhaps?


I was hoping for a txt service via SMS like Sky does, such as "2nite 7pm sky1 hd the simpsons" to a special short-code number like 12345.


----------



## mrwhizzard

IPAD app will not work with VM's TiVo. Though their own version is in the works. Ability to stream content between two TiVo boxes has also been mentioned as being a possibility at some point also.

You can access the remote record on a mobile currently as long as your mobile browser gives an option for "full view". Android and IPhone apps from VM are in the pipeline.


----------



## jonphil

Android and Iphone versions will be a bonus.
I can see why Tivo would go for the ipad with the screen size, but it limits how many people would actually use it.


----------



## Major dude

mikerr said:


> There was an option for "none" when I did it...


Managed it finally


----------



## SimonGoodwin

I seem to get stuck in an infinte loop.
Think mine needs a reset


----------



## SimonGoodwin

Oooops double post *please delete*


----------



## Qu1nt

Ok, it's been October for 5 days now .....

Let's have the iPad app please !!!


----------



## Qu1nt

Update just around the corner ...


----------



## TIVO_YORK99

Good news.

The iPad app does look pretty cool.

I wonder if other Tivo apps will work when they enable the network port (I presume this is what they mean when they say "We've enabled the connection of your TiVo box to iOS devices through your wireless router to use our fantastic TiVo app").

Peter


----------



## Tony Hoyle

TIVO_YORK99 said:


> I wonder if other Tivo apps will work when they enable the network port (I presume this is what they mean when they say "We've enabled the connection of your TiVo box to iOS devices through your wireless router to use our fantastic TiVo app").


I would hope so.. unless they've changed the protocol radically (and even if they have it's only a matter of time before we work it out again, so not sure why they'd bother).


----------

